# Bee Keepers and legality of epi-pens



## medic5740 (May 20, 2007)

I am looking for information about the legality of beekeepers stocking an epi-pen and using it on anyone that might get stung while viewing their bee hives.  This can be viewed by some as practicing medicine without a license.  How do they get the epi-pens?  They get one with a prescription from a doctor.  Is there a legally certifiable program that allows them to use the epi-pens on visitors?  

I have been asked to make a 60-75 minute presentation to school teachers in a graduate level program on beekeeping on how and when to use an epi-pen on a visitor to their hives.  Does anyone out there have any information that I can use?

Please email me at medic5740@yahoo.com

"Let's put the caring back in patient care."


----------



## Stevo (May 20, 2007)

well from what i'm hearing, the bees have greatly diminished here, so the problem may take care of itself Medic5740

~S~


----------



## Ian Philbrick (May 21, 2007)

*Use of Epi Pens*

Hi,

The AHA Heartsaver First Aid course teaches lay people to assist someone that is having a bad allergic reaction administer the Epi Pen that they are PRESCRIBED with. The FA does not carry them around as part of his/her FA kit.

The scenario you present is worrying. As you say, *where* is he getting his Epi Pens from. Even if he was trained in FA and could facilitate administration of an Epi Pen, it would have to be the one prescribed to that particular person and only if they were having a bad allergic reaction.

If he administers an Epi Pen to anyone who gets stung because they "may" be allergic to be venom, I think he will getting into a whole lot of problems.

It would be far better for him not to allow people who have such an allergy near his hive as this is a very risky behaviour.

As far as I understand it, people who are stung for the first time will not have a serious reaction. This will only develop later as the body sensitises itself to the venom. Any thoughts on this.

Regards,


----------



## EMS-4life (May 21, 2007)

as far as i know you have to take a course on how to use the epi pen and when you can administer it...far as i know down here in canada that is how it goes. you have to watch who you give it to.  as you probably know it can cause speed up your heart and cause breathing problems..so you have to make sure they are having a reaction to the sting and not a heart attack!


----------



## medman123 (May 21, 2007)

medic5740 said:


> I am looking for information about the legality of beekeepers stocking an epi-pen and using it on anyone that might get stung while viewing their bee hives.  This can be viewed by some as practicing medicine without a license.  How do they get the epi-pens?  They get one with a prescription from a doctor.  Is there a legally certifiable program that allows them to use the epi-pens on visitors?
> 
> I have been asked to make a 60-75 minute presentation to school teachers in a graduate level program on beekeeping on how and when to use an epi-pen on a visitor to their hives.  Does anyone out there have any information that I can use?
> 
> ...


Wouldn’t it be the visitors responsibility to bring  Epinephrine knowing that they are a allergic to bees? (why would you want to visit a bee farm?)


----------



## Anomalous (May 21, 2007)

medman123 said:


> (why would you want to visit a bee farm?)




I just like to see the little bee tractors going back and forth...


----------



## medman123 (May 21, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> I just like to see the little bee tractors going back and forth...


HAHA, very funny B)


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 22, 2007)

Personally, I much rather have Benadryl on hand, they can purchase it for one cent. then your not "dispensing a medication".  Then call 911 if they need Epi...

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2007)

Wow... Gray area. I know that the Boy Scout camp keeps a few epi-pens on hand at the health lodge. Anyone with severe allergies carries theirs... but there is potential that someone doesn't know they are allergic to bees... or peanuts... until they are in the middle of an anaphalytic reaction. Our camp is very remote - ambulances have an extended response time, and transport time is 20-30 minutes to the local hospital.

I would actually understand the logic if the hives were remote.


----------



## medic5740 (May 25, 2007)

*Required epi-pen for all participants*

The graduate program is for teachers who will be going back to his/her school with the idea of establishing a couple of bee hives.  Each participant in the program is required to bring and epi-pen with them or they will not be allowed to participate in the program.  

I have been asked to train these future beekeepers who will be operating the apiary (bee hive location) on how and when to use the epi-pen.  Does anyone know about a canned program for epi-pen certification?  I will develop one, possibly the only one for beekeepers, if I have to do so, but I would sure love to hear from anyone about this kind of training, if it exists.

The idea is that bee hives are not always within close proximity to ambulance services.  The people visiting the apiary may not know that (s)he is allergic, and having an epi-pen could be life-saving for a severe anaphylactic reaction.  

Any ideas will be welcomed.


----------



## Rattletrap (May 25, 2007)

This is a very gray area. This will have to be up to your state and local regulations. As I am a medic in who responds in 2 different states I have to know what state I am in as to what I am allowed to do.

As for a canned program you can get that for the us army or marines. The epi pen was developed as part of the NBC self help program against nerve gas. They also use an atropine pen at the same time.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 25, 2007)

Rattletrap said:


> This is a very gray area. This will have to be up to your state and local regulations. As I am a medic in who responds in 2 different states I have to know what state I am in as to what I am allowed to do.
> 
> As for a canned program you can get that for the us army or marines. The epi pen was developed as part of the NBC self help program against nerve gas. They also use an atropine pen at the same time.



Ahhh yeah, the ol' Atropine/2-PamChloride autoinjectors.  Brings back not so fond memories.


----------



## Jon (May 26, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> Ahhh yeah, the ol' Atropine/2-PamChloride autoinjectors.  Brings back not so fond memories.


Did you see - they've got a single auto-injector out that carries BOTH meds... so you only have to stab yourself once per dose!


----------

